# AICD insertion



## zaida120 (Jan 28, 2010)

Need help! This is my least favorite thing to code 
What cpt is used for insertion of an AICD (epicardial) and pulse generator? A ventricular defibrillation patch was placed along with bipolar epicardial ventricular leads near the left ventricle and an atrial lead on the right atrium. Patient has not had any leads or previous generator placed before.  I was thinking 33249, and 33225.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 28, 2010)

the codes for biventricular procedures  33249 and 33224 and 71090,26 also you can every month 93299  to check for chf and also every three month 
93289 and 93295 remote. 93289,26 professional 46.90, also 93296,26 interrrogation device evaluation  68.63 every three months.Vicki cpc


----------



## dpumford (Jan 28, 2010)

When placeing  Bi-vent lead with a ICD Generator implant single OR dual, you would use 33225 Along with 33249,93641 if DFT is done,& 71090-26.  Procedure 33224 is used when a LV lead is beiling placed to a  Previously Placed ICD..

Hope this helps!


----------

